# Changing Ipod Battery



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

After 6 months of fairly active use, my son's MiniIpod battery died. (Six months is a ridiculously short period of time) Rather then go the Apple route, I bought an aftermarket battery and attempted the installation----It was a real pain, although after about forty minutes I got the case closed. Unfortunately, the Ipod is scarred for life! Prying off the plastic at each end of the Pod is nearly impossible without doing some cosmetic damage. 

Nevertheless, the Ipod works and it only cost me 39.99. I still think the whole battery thing is a major design flaw with Ipods, and in my mind the brilliant designers should be able to come up with something easier to swap. Then again, they want you to send the Ipod to them so they can charge you an outrageous price for replacement. 

My son is talking IRiver these days.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

I see nothing to respond to. What I read is one reason why there are tech support people AND Service plans available to people. Trust me if Apple or a tech support person or third party service fixed your iPod it would NOT be marred. You did that all by yourself. sir and you have my pity. I suggest should you buy another iPod you get an applecare plan or replacement plan at a tech retail store such as Best Buy or CompUSA that specializes in computers and support plans. No electronics is infallible and you may look at any electronics purchase with a "what if it goes wrong viewpoint" in future.
pdasmart.com has PLASTIC tools for opening an iPod case. It is likely you overlooked what a METAL tool does to plastic or iPod housings.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Well "sir" my point, is that the IPOD has a design flaw---and that the company makes it difficult to change a battery so that they can squeeze the consumer more. If you really think that there is a good reason why the consumer can't buy and INSTALL a battery in his or her IPOD, then I guess you are just one of the many Apple fan boys. By the way, the marring of my son's IPOD is irrelevant--it works fine. What is relevant is that Apple is like any other humongous corporation and not some shinning example of what a company should be.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

To everyone else other than linskyjack: To avoid inappropriate behavior and striking out at those wishing to help people on FREE tech support boards just consider buying a service plan or AppleCare when you buy an iPod to avoid situations like the previous poster got. May you all be well and Merry Christmas and avoid coal in your stocking. Tis the season to be jolly!!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

To everyone else other then the Fan Boy MAC GURU----why the heck should you have to buy an extended warranty for any item, particularly when people like FAN BOY think that Apple can do no wrong! Most companies that make dependable products use the "extended warranty" as a way of milking more money out of the consumer. Apple is no different.

Genius, let me repeat, because you are so thick and have drunk too much of Steve Job's Kool Aid:

1. The Ipod is poorly designed when it comes to the battery.
2. People should be able to buy after market batteries and install them without shipping them back to Apple and paying exorbitant prices.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

60 dollars for AppleCare for an iPod ANY iPod. Things happen occasionally with electronics and thankfully to people like linskyjack who can only respond to help with vitriol and hate. This is for everyone else who wants to do their own repairs EXCEPT Linksysjack, who is an unskilled individual with complaints that should be directed to Apple not myself.
IF he had asked first he could have a plastic repair toolkit for an iPod for 5 dollars plus 6 dollars shipping.
40 dollars for a battery as well. Hardly a bargain over the 60 dollars an iPod AppleCare plan costs.
The repair kit can be had here........
http://www.craytonelectronics.com/nytotoopip.html

Which will even save the metal edging from scratching. Be wiser than linskyjack IF you insist on repairing your own iPod use the PROPER tools unlike linskyjack PLEASE. Oh and now we have the full truth that linskyjack is so incompetent as to have scratched the metal on his case. Well as I said that is the result when an inexperienced end user tries to fix high quaility finished electronics.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

60 bucks is highway robbery for an item that went for 199 new! You are definately a fan boy. 
By the way, the plastic didn't break---the metal housing got scratched. Keep drinking that Kool Aid---you are so typical.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

linskyjack said:


> 60 bucks is highway robbery for an item that went for 199 new!


You didn't pay 199 for it.

And yes, the Ipod battery fiasco is just that, a fiasco.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Well prunejuice is obviously not a fan boy. It really is ridiculous. When I went into the Apple store the guy told me, oh yeah, we get Minis back all the time----after six months they go dead! I am totally convinced that in so many ways Apple is a mirage supported by Kool-Aid drinking fan boys like MacGuru. Look at it this way,--shouldn't a company like Apple that claims to be above it all, make a product that doesn't need to be sent back after six months to be re-fitted for a battery! It's a case of form over substance. It really is absurd.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

In a Free Market economy we all have the choice of what products we wish to spend our money on. We also have some responsibility to research our purchases and make studied investments.
The Ipod battery deal was news a loooooong time ago, but I guess sexy/glossy advertising trumps product review these days.

Who's the boss? You, or the advertising executive?
Your money is power. Use it wisely.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

I simply stated what could be done to avoid a problem with the iPod and what tools to buy so you don't screw it up and I got attacked and blamed for what Apple did. No thanks and no apology will suffice or be accepted. Gees just go away mister linskyjack buy anything BUT Apple products ok make us ALL happy thanks! I am NOT responsible for what Apple does but i make a career out of fixing what they do wrong.
READ MY LIPS. IT'S NOT MY FAULT. Got it? Good.......I did not buy the product I did not use a metal instrument on it either....YOU posted a ranting cry for help, I answered telling you what to do to properly correct your situation you don't or can't handle the truth that you gouged your iPod because you don't wish to pay more money so you are unsatisfied with Apple and the TRUTH is you are personally unsatisfied because you gouged your case while replacing the battery. SO WHAT....I DON'T CARE!!!!!!! I simply want others to avoid YOUR MISTAKE. It isn't pointless you serve as a BAD EXAMPLE OF WHAT NOT TO DO IF YOUR iPOD BATTERY FAILS!!!!! GO GET A LIFE!!!!


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

If linskyjack ever gets a sane moment he'll realize I am NOT making apologies for Apple. Steve Jobs does NOT like end user upgradeable/repairable equipment. I simply take GREAT umbridge for being attacked for what Apple does. I am NOT an Apple employee I am an independent Apple Consultant and I have enough business without having to bother with ingrates with nothing but an axe to grind. Linskyjack has LONG since worn out his welcome on the Mac side of this board or used up any pity we have for him. GO AWAY LINSKYJACK. If Apple does not correct their iPod battery flaws they will cease to be so popular. That's not my problem either. HOWEVER I POSTED WHAT TO DO TO FIX IT. Period. And all linskyjack did was rant. Oh and for EVERYONE else you can easily find instructions for replacing your iPod battery on Google. Just Google "iPod battery replacement instructions" That ought to do it. And use plastic tools to avoid linskyjack's mistakes IF you insist on doing that repair yourself. I recommend you find a competent tech to do it. Linskyjack I hope you find a cure for your evil rot but I believe it is terminal SIR. To everyone else Merry Christmas DON'T USE Windows!!!!!! heh.....being an Apple fan is easy with Windows being so very rotten with viruses crashes and adware ;-) Apple has NONE of that.......


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I take great umbrage with your hollier then thou attiude. I simply posted about a problem I was having and I got a lecture from Mr. Mac. By the way, me thinks you do protest too much--your initial reaction was a bizzare defense of Apple. Your best line was that after six months I should somehow be happy about spending sixty dollars (1/4 of the price of a new Mini-Ipod) to replace a battery that sucks and a company that sqeezes the living hell out of their "loyal" fanboys. I also didn't appreciate your lecture on my techinical skills. I would pay to watch Fanboy Macguru try to replace one of those batteries.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

All linskyjack can do is mimic my posts. Unbelievable. Couldn't fix a simple iPod battery without gouging the case by using a metal tool-instead of a plastic tool which is recommended but unknown to anyone who does not think logically at all.........before attempting something. Linskyjack is justifiably angry but it isn't with me it is with himself. As I stated originally I pity you sir and regret you. Life isn't fair. I'm sorry sir please take your woes away now I cannot fix them. What I can do is recommend everyone either get an AppleCare plan when they buy their iPod or else have it professionally repaired as you all can see how abberrant and annoying linskyjack got over the twenty dollars that linskyjack saved and now has a gouged case for his iPod. Please do not attempt Apple repairs at home people as you see how badly that turns out. Call a Mac tech support person like myself or take it to Apple. It isn't worth it to go thru what linskyjack did. But then some people never learn. Don't YOU. Don't do that yourself please people have a care for yourselves and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Further you are going to get only one thing mister linskyjack for continuing to post the way you have........NO sympathy and continuing frustration......perpetually. Just go away. I have now I have made my case for everyone else I am done posting here on this thread. Post away in response if you wish you already isolated everyone else from EVER posting to help you on ANY issue whatsoever on TechSupportGuy because we all want to avoid you now with your totally inapropriate responses to help offered.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

On this one, Linsky is right, as macguru's first post shows. The battery issue is a known one, and an absurd one. 

No one should have to replace a rechargeable battery after six months. No one should have to purchase an expensive support contract in order to have that battery replaced by the original vendor after six months.

Having had the experience and posted about it, Linsky was told by Mac in Mac's first post that Linsky had mac's pity and he should have purchased the warranty plan.

Myself, I would have just flamed mac once and put him on ignore. But that is just me.

Disclosure; I think the iPod is way cool, but if I have to do what linsky had to do, I'm gonna be pretty PO'd myself.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I am right---MacGuru is so off on this one that it amazes me. The man has not ability to deal with reality because he is so mesmerized by the marketing people at Apple. MacGuru----you reall are a pitiful human-being. you make the adoration of a computer company the focus of your life is just sad.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

jiml8 said:


> On this one, Linsky is right, as macguru's first post shows. The battery issue is a known one, and an absurd one.............
> AS MACGURUS FIRST POST SHOWS...in other words I offered linskyguy sympathy AND told others what to do to protect their iPods under a KNOWN ISSUE. iPod sales are staggering and there are going to be LOTS of people with broken batteries.....
> ....It simply is not my fault. The whole thread is absurd. Those end users who are upset have to get angry with Apple, not me. It's regrettable, and I fully am NOT responsible, I said I gave linskyguy pity and he attacked me. It's absurd to blame a 3rd party individual for what Apple did. I further am offering all there is at present to fix the problem which will be either buy a battery for 40 plus shipping and a PLASTIC TOOL REPAIR KIT for 5 plus shipping and do it yourself or buy a service plan for 60.......it is clearly absurd on every side of it but WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO AFTER YOU HAVE YOUR iPOD THAT BROKE????????
> 
> ...


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You reallly have swalloed the Kool-Aid and are now twitching like a madman. You can't win this one because you are so caught up in your Apple Obsession that you can't understand elementary logic. Have you considered changing your name to MacCultist? It is far more accurate then your current handle! Now go eat an Apple----you are boring me.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey heres a thought lets blame someone who has absolutely NOTHING to do with it, lets make ourselves feel better by projecting what we truly feel is our own wrongs onto him then we feel MUCH better for doing something stupid. AND after he told us how to either properly fix OR avoid the problem.......
Didn't Adolph Hitler and his followers do that? They lost too.......coming AND going,,,,,yep he did. So now have you. JUST like him.
Ok now if you really want to sign up for the linskyjack party people your jackboots and swastikas are to the left, please deposit your souls here because you won't need them anymore..........


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Would you guys please knock off the childish posts.


macguru, I thought you said you were done posting to this thread, so that should end that.

Or I can.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm finished Candy--Once the guy went into the Hitler thing I realized there is no hope---Later!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thank you linsky 

Happy Holidays


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

macguru, I see you posted as I was typing my earlier reply, thus I missed yours. That kind of crap will not be tolerated in the help forums 

I'd suggest a review of the forum rules if you wish to remain a member here!!!!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

For what it's worth, I wouldn't recommend anyone buy an IPOD. Just look at the IPOD thread we have here with oceans and oceans of problems.

My niece just called me with a problem on hers too.

I'd recommend MyMusix. 1 gig chip comes with it, and I've had NO problems whatsoever with it


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

As I said I'm sorry these iPod people had problems. They all have my pity, I posted what they could do to repair their iPods properly. Merry Christmas.


----------



## antimac (Jan 4, 2006)

this is to the MACGURU who reccomends on getting the applecare for the ipod. you must have stock in apple. get a life bro. you shouldn't have to get any extended warranty on any product. they should honor their products like other companies do. apple is cleaver. i like how they use, APPLECARE. its another way of saying extended warranty. its a bunch of bull. i my opinion, apple is just like wal-mart. linskyjack, i agree with you 100%. this macguru, is an apple sucking clown.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome antimac. I'd suggest you read our forum rules regarding name calling, and for your first post no less 

I will expect a FAST EDIT on your part, or you'll be seeing a FAST EXIT.


----------



## antimac (Jan 4, 2006)

rules, i don't read no stinking rules. heres my fast edit. no seas come mielda.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Before the whole thread is closed, I may as well voice my opinion. Despite all the complaints about iPods, I haven't had any major problems with mine. OK, so the battery does not live up to its expectations when playing video? Nothing else does either. As for replacing batteries. It can be done alone (not by a pro) and if done carefully there should be little to no damage (except for the usual scratching of iPods which is my main concern). I like using mine, it is a good buy (despite the fact that it keeps getting more expensive) and when it comes down to an *mp3 player*, it does the job perfectly...
Now I hope it doesn't go on vacation one day.


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

On another post I posted where on eBay you can buy batteries and scratch free plastic tools in a kit prices vary but under 20 dollars not including shipping. It's a Hoing Kong source but batteries are made in china anyway. I'm also saying yes AppleCare is an option if you feel you'll scratch your case.......the main antagonist on this thread gouged one. Yes Apple could have had better batteries too. Yes I am a Mac support person. A great one.......


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

All in all, if you are going to spend $30 for a battery and $20 for a kit/protection, you may as well spend the extra $$ and get it through apple is what I'd say. Sure, if you are confident then do it alone. (ofcourse the past can't be changed)


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

There is no such thing as scratch free plastic tools.\ that can open the Ipod (unless of course you have what Apple uses and I assure you they will never let you touch it. This is not about scratching plastic, its about prying open the end of Ipod that is glued in place and is very difficult to remove without marring the case. As far as the Fan Boy goes please if you have never attempted a battery switch then don't advertise products then don't attempt it. The main apple fan boy on this thread is doing everything in his power to con the consumer. He has gone as far as recommending that you buy a product from Hong Kong---unbelievable. At the start of this thread, he admonished us for not being intelligent enough to buy Apple Care at 1/4 of the price of a new Mini. Now he is telling us that it is okay to do the change by yourself. I really dont believe he knows what he is talking about. If he is truely "great" at what he does, then Apple will eventually go the way of Dell.


----------

